# Pointing dog trainer



## GSPfan (Feb 25, 2008)

All, I am the new upland game biologist for NDGF in the Dickinson Area. I am also a pointing dog trainer and have room to take on a few dogs for spring training. PM if you are interested


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

GSPfan said:


> All, I am the new upland game biologist for NDGF in the Dickinson Area. I am also a pointing dog trainer and have room to take on a few dogs for spring training. PM if you are interested


First, I'd like to welcome you to the site and more importantly, thank you for your work with the NDGF.

As far as advertising your training, that can be a sticky issue on here as others pay to advertise. You may want to review the forum/classified rules.

Again, welcome and enjoy ND!

Mike


----------



## GSPfan (Feb 25, 2008)

I apologize for that, thank you for letting me know.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

GSPfan, no problem. Thanks for coming to the site. Hope to hear more from you in the future. The tips and knowledge shared here is what makes the dog forum so worthwhile. A good bunch of people!  Then there's Bob.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

GSPfan said:


> I apologize for that, thank you for letting me know.


No problem...be sure to stick around. The more, the merrier!

Mike


----------

